
Discovering Fractals: The Lorenz Attractor - semmons
http://lovehateubuntu.blogspot.com/2010/04/discovering-fractals-lorenz-attractor.html
======
nysauhem
This may be a silly question, but what is it about a Lorenz attractor that
makes it a fractal? I can't imagine that it's self-similar, which I remember
as being a necessary condition.

------
laprise
Of course ... it's a fractal (dimension = 2.05). Fractal present some degree
of self-similarity, not a perfect one. In fact, this is the whole beauty of
it.

